# New Interactive Map Viewer Showcases Favorability Data for Offshore Wind Turbine Plac



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A new interactive map viewer showcasing the resources that may play a role in where offshore wind turbines might be placed in Lake Erie has been launched.More...

More...


----------

